# High 5 Gels/drinks



## lesley_x (1 Feb 2014)

Just took advantage of the Halfords High 5 race pack deal, having been caught short a few times in summer and had to dive into a shop for jelly tots 

Didn't quite realise how much stuff came in it (pretty amazing deal tbh) and now I have gels coming out my ears, which is fine. But I read quite a lot of people get stomach cramps/diarrhoea/vomiting when using gels and energy drinks.

Have you had these problems, and in particular with high 5 stuff? How can it be avoided?

Cheers


----------



## the_mikey (1 Feb 2014)

I don't rely on gels, but I do keep a couple in my saddle bag when going on a long ride, I prefer to eat proper food but sometimes this isn't always possible.

I've never had cramps from gels, but some products that contain protein have been known to cause bad gas.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (1 Feb 2014)

All you can do it try. http://www.energygelcentral.com/energy-gel-basics/gi-distress


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2014)

Gels seem to go right through me.
High 5 drinks, I use just the one tab in a bidon during the summer, and if I have no tabs then squash with a pinch of salt added does fine. And to be honest unless you are a highly toned, racing cycling athlete, there really is no point in wasting money on gels or tabs.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Feb 2014)

I seem to get stomach cramps with technical food when a) I am doing more than 60 miles and b) technical food is the only food I have had.

I live and learnt.


----------



## Colin S (1 Feb 2014)

Graeme Obree suggests marzipan as an energy food. I tried it and it is surprisingly easy to eat if you break it up into bite sized pieces before you put it in your pocket. That and a drink of diluted orange juice or water.

C


----------



## MikeW-71 (1 Feb 2014)

I've had no problems with the High5 drinks and gels and they (mostly) taste nice too. The Citrus gels are revolting though.

I don't use them a lot though, I'll take one with me for emergency as they seem to get into the system quicker than solid food, but I prefer to just stop for a few minutes and have a bit of flapjack or something.

If it's a hot day, I'll drop a Zero tab into my bottles.


----------



## SS Retro (1 Feb 2014)

I have been buying these boxes for about a year now at £9.99 (just stocked up via the Halfords offer). My wife complains that every time she opens a kitchen cupboard another High5 bottle jumps out at her!

Prefer high5 to SiS, one of the caffeine energy gels just before I set off works well for me.


----------



## openroad (1 Feb 2014)

For me I just take squash and water and may take a bit of marzipan from now!!!It's just case of finding what suits you.


----------



## JoeyB (1 Feb 2014)

I picked up two of those race packs today...even the wife was impressed with the amount of stuff supplied (that and she bagged one of the bottles for the gym).

I have a couple of boxes of High5 gels and I don't have an issue with them. I always take 2 or 3 on rides in case I get my timings wrong for food stops etc.


----------



## the_mikey (1 Feb 2014)

MikeW-71 said:


> I've had no problems with the High5 drinks and gels and they (mostly) taste nice too. The Citrus gels are revolting though.
> 
> I don't use them a lot though, I'll take one with me for emergency as they seem to get into the system quicker than solid food, but I prefer to just stop for a few minutes and have a bit of flapjack or something.
> 
> If it's a hot day, I'll drop a Zero tab into my bottles.




I like Nuun tabs, grape is my favourite, that or strawberry lemonade. Banana high5 gels taste ok.


----------



## Peteaud (1 Feb 2014)

The zero tabs are ok.

I quite like the energy drink for flavour, cant remember what one it was, lemon and lime or citrus i think.

Did try Zipvit Kiwi gel and not bad, Torq Cherry yoghurt is very nice tho, and i carry one just in case on long rides.


----------



## medavidcook (1 Feb 2014)

I tend to use the tabs whenever i am training, and the gels when doing endurance events and they have been amazing, no cramps, diarrhoea etc


----------



## 400bhp (1 Feb 2014)

Colin S said:


> Graeme Obree suggests marzipan as an energy food. I tried it and it is surprisingly easy to eat if you break it up into bite sized pieces before you put it in your pocket. That and a drink of diluted orange juice or water.
> 
> C



marzipan :shudder:


----------



## vickster (1 Feb 2014)

I like the pink grapefruit hi five zero. Gels though, yech, I can't physically swallow them


----------



## jefmcg (1 Feb 2014)

I'm still mystified by this: gels that maximise the calories combined with drinks that minimise them. Why no sucrose in the tabs?

(still, £5, what a bargain - tempted even though I hate zero, have no interest in gels, and my current bottles are doing fine.)


----------



## StuAff (1 Feb 2014)

jefmcg said:


> I'm still mystified by this: gels that maximise the calories combined with drinks that minimise them. Why no sucrose in the tabs?
> 
> (still, £5, what a bargain - tempted even though I hate zero, have no interest in gels, and my current bottles are doing fine.)


Zero is for hydration only- for use on a gentle/short ride on a hot day and so on. Nothing to stop you using them with the gels but it would make more sense to use the isotonic powder sachets also included in the box, for example.


----------



## wisdom (2 Feb 2014)

Blackpool and Preston shops have none left and are unsure if they will be getting any more.(just my luck)
just to save anyone a journey


----------

